# Mavic SL Wheels and stability



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
I have been working up the build on an Infinito and was planning on the SL wheels. My LBS said they are good wheel but be pre warned that they are not as stable when going down a steep mountain at speed or if a tractor trailer would come from behind you that you could be pulled into it. He indicated its because the spokes are bigger and wind currents and thing cause this. Antone heard of this? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure why no one has responded yet. I am putting Ksyrium SL's on my bike tomorrow. I can't wait for them to come it. I haven't heard about the downhill unsteady thing but I have heard they are incredible climbers.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Tyler,
I guess nobody else has ever heard of this or they may have chimmed in? No worries here with no response. That is just what my LBS told me about those wheels? I have since decided to go with the Campy Shamal Ultra 2-way fit so I can go tubeless, but will also be putting them on an Lynskey r340 instead of an Infinito. I wasn't able to get the color and size of Infinito I needed when I was buying and went with the Lynskey.

Bizman


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Those flat spokes are not good in any burst of crosswind. You'd be better off with some Zipp 101s or FFWD F6R clinchers for example.

Those Shamals you got are first and foremost stiff. Not very aero, but because the shallow rims and oval spokes they behave better in crosswinds than the Mavics.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Just dropped my bike off by the LBS to have them switch everything for me! Later this evening I should have my bike with new ksyrium SL's and pro3 tires. I would have gone open corsa tires but I got these pro3's at a killer deal


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BianchiTyler said:


> Not sure why no one has responded yet. I am putting Ksyrium SL's on my bike tomorrow. I can't wait for them to come it. I haven't heard about the downhill unsteady thing but I have heard they are incredible climbers.


Bizman,

My LItespeed came with Mavic SCC SL Ksyrium wheels. The wheels had wide, flat spokes. 

On the plus side, the wheels were light and strong.

On the con side, however, they were a pain in the ass to ride in a strong, crosswind.

A few months ago I did a century ride where strong, gusty crosswinds kept blowing across the road. It felt like someone was grabbing my front wheel and just shaking it.

It was not fun! 

So I finally bought a set of old Mavic Open Pros laced to "antique" White Industry hubs. I have never been happier with a set of old wheels!

I know this is belated reply, I hope it helps somehow. (And if not you, then others with a similar question).

Here is the Litespeed before I changed wheelset (and did other improvements):


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Bizman,
> 
> On the con side, however, they were a pain in the ass to ride in a strong, crosswind.
> 
> ...


Yeah I rode 45 miles last night with a pretty brutal crosswind for a good portion of the ride. It wore me out no doubt. I love the wheels but you can definitely feel a pull when that wind whips across them.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to have Aksiums with similar wide spokes to the Ksyriums. The wind used to blow me around alot on those, Now i have Easton Ec90sl and a custom built set both with Sapim CX Ray spokes, both of these wheelsets are way better than the Mavics, the wind blows right through me, and they are way way more aero.

I have no idea why people keep buying Mavic Wheels when a custom built wheelset is cheaper, lighter and better in every way. From what i have seen the Mavics are the least aero wheels and the weight is mediocre at best.I will say this thought the Ksyrium SLs do look sick.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BianchiTyler said:


> Yeah I rode 45 miles last night with a pretty brutal crosswind for a good portion of the ride. It wore me out no doubt. I love the wheels but you can definitely feel a pull when that wind whips across them.


I really liked the Mavic wheels and the hubs were smooth and free-rolling. But where I ride, near the coast, the wind is always blowing--one direction or the other. I just got tired of fighting the handlebars.

I like the Michelin Pro3. I have red, like yours, for my other bikes. I can usually get them at Amazon for about $38 to $40 apice (no shipping charges either). But for the bianchi I wanted the Celeste Michelins. The problem is, you can get them (or so I've been told) through Bianchi or a Bianchi dealer. They do charge a pretty (celeste) penny for them though. OUCH! :cryin:

If anyone knows a less expensive source for the Michelin Celestes, please let me know. Mille grazie! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Bizman said:


> Hi,
> I have been working up the build on an Infinito and was planning on the SL wheels. My LBS said they are good wheel but be pre warned that they are not as stable when going down a steep mountain at speed or if a tractor trailer would come from behind you that you could be pulled into it. He indicated its because the spokes are bigger and wind currents and thing cause this. Antone heard of this? Thanks for any insight!


I have had this very problem with Mavic's Ksyrium sl's and one of my riding partners has had it as well. For several years I thought it was me. Usually happens at about 37 or 38 mph. I now ride zipp 303's and have never had a repeat.

This problem is scary as hell when a big RV is passing close on a fast 2 lane road descent.


----------



## jeffbook (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been riding on a set of Ksyrium SL's (Continental GP Attack/Force tires) for about a year and a half on a 1992 Litespeed built LeMond Ti bike (pre-Trek), and I haven't had any severe crosswind problems. On the other hand, I am old (like this frame) and slow, so YMMV.

However, next week these wheels go on a new Infinito!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

jeffbook said:


> I've been riding on a set of Ksyrium SL's (Continental GP Attack/Force tires) for about a year and a half on a 1992 Litespeed built LeMond Ti bike (pre-Trek), and I haven't had any severe crosswind problems. On the other hand, I am old (like this frame) and slow, so YMMV.
> 
> However, next week these wheels go on a new Infinito!!


I am an old timer too, but the crosswinds where I ride can be very severe, with gusts in the 20 - 30 mph range. The Ksyrium SL were just too uncomfortable to ride. Too bad, because other than the crosswind issue, these are excellent wheels/hubs.

As a new Infinito owner I have one word for you....congratulations!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

